# Layout Software



## GlacierBill (Jan 2, 2008)

What do you use for layout sortware. I use XTrkCad (ca.geocities.com/[email protected]/sillubtech/), it works well on both my Windows and Linux computers and I don't remember it costing anything, you can create custom track components and test run trains on the track, the only draw back that I find is a limited number of librarys and no 3D view.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

Does this CADD program have a USA Trains track module?  Specifically the #6 switch?  Or, does it have Aristocraft?


Ed


----------



## GlacierBill (Jan 2, 2008)

It comes with LGB, Hubner, and Marklin, but it has a fairly easy custom editor, I used it today and input the Aristo-Craft set a litle bit ago. I am sure that the USA is just as easy. As soon as I set up my website I will put the Aristo set up for all to get and use.


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Bill,


It's not exactly free, but I know a lot of folks around here (including myself) use RR Track - http://www.rrtrack.com/


It has a good library and 3D viewing.


Here are examples of my layout:


http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/MattVogt/Version 2 BMP sm.jpg


http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/MattVogt/Version 2 - 3D sm.jpg


( I would have posted the pics instead of links, but I haven't had time to post yet on the new software and couldn't figure it out in the last ten minutes. I know it's something like [img/] *&$%*$!!  )


An 'Insert Image' Button sure would be handy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GlacierBill (Jan 2, 2008)

I found the add link but not the add image yet www.glacierwa.com/trains/AddImage.jpg


----------



## GlacierBill (Jan 2, 2008)

The problem with the rrtrack is that it is only windows, thought I am very seriously thinking about getting it.


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been using RR_Track for years on my Macs, first under the old PC emulator, and now using VMware Fusion running XP, which I selected because it recognizes both processors on my Core 2 Duo iMac. I selected RR_Track beause it does grade calculations nicely (a feature missing from far too many competitors' products), but it does have a steeper than normal learning curve, some silly interface elements, and sometimes you have to be "nice" to it to get features to work properly. The trck libraries are excellent. Structure libraries are old and rarely updated.



Mark


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a copy of RR Track. 

It has the strength of producing very detailed track drawings and the underlying structures as well. I would say this is a good choice if you use sectional track and want a listing of components. 

But, for those like myself who use flex track, or for those who want something to doodle ideas with, the steep learning curve and rather clumsy interface make it almost worthless. Unless I need a drawing of as built trackage to post on the web, I have resorted to the old Armstrong's squares method on a scrap piece of paper. i can sketch 20 ideas and see if they will fit in the time it takes to set up anything in RR Track. 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Tom Daly (Jan 3, 2008)

Geezs, after looking at Matt's "drawing" using RR-Track I think I will have to re-visit that software.  When I received it a couple of years ago, I was not too impressed with it.  I can see now that I just plain did not spend enough time trying to learn how to use it correctly./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


I am running Ver. 4.02 of the package.


Nice job Matt, thats a first class job.


Tom


----------



## eatrains (Jan 2, 2008)

For Macs, there's a program called RailModeller (www.railmodeller.com). It's pretty easy to use and has plenty of regularly-updated track libraries, but it doesn't do grades.


----------



## AppleYankee (Jan 3, 2008)

One of the track plan musings I did with RR-Track.


http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/AppleYankee/AppleYankee/RR%20Track%20Bitmaps/loop10.bmp


Jan


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dougald on 01/07/2008 11:49 AM
I have a copy of RR Track. 

It has the strength of producing very detailed track drawings and the underlying structures as well. I would say this is a good choice if you use sectional track and want a listing of components.


--------


Actually I use RR_track with flex track. I actually design with sectional track (RR_Trck does handle flextrack, but it is very awkward to use) and then use flextrack to soften the tangent->curve lines. (There's a better way of saying this, but Iam very tired. )


Mark


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Tom Daly on 01/07/2008 1:17 PM


Geezs, after looking at Matt's "drawing" using RR-Track I think I will have to re-visit that software.  When I received it a couple of years ago, I was not too impressed with it.  I can see now that I just plain did not spend enough time trying to learn how to use it correctly./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


I am running Ver. 4.02 of the package.


Nice job Matt, thats a first class job.


Tom



Thanks, Tom. I agree with others that say it's not exactly user friendly. I suppose I should try sending the developer suggestions on improvements, but you never know how they will be received. The grading was tough for me to get straightened out, but once you learn the basics you can draw pretty quickly with it.


I use it pretty much the same as Mark Lewis - drawing with sectional track but building with flex.


----------



## Shekou Jim (Oct 19, 2009)

I use AnyRail (http://www.anyrail.com/index_en.html) - fairly simple program, easy to jump in & start using. No 3-D or fancy stuff, but does grades & flex track (although minimal tools for both of those). Excels at sectional track - has many libraries. Has a free trial, limited only by number of elements. Great support.


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

I also use RR-Track V4 software. I bought it this winter and it only took me several days to semi master it. I'm probably only using 10% of it's capability, but it's doing what I need of it. 


http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com/apps/...d=78866245

Regards,
Mark

http://www.mmg-garden-rr.webs.com/


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ditto Mark's comments. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I also use RRTrack for illustration purposes. But when I did my track plan, I used graph paper and a circle template with adequate results.

Tortoise & Lizard Bash RR Layout


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I had some very tight places, but I was determined to keep a minimum 10' diameter, RR-track just "snaps together" sectional track really quickly and easily, so it allowed me to do a number of "what-ifs" and I was able to fit what I was unable to do with drawing and measuring. I was even able to use #6 turnouts in mainline crossovers where I previously was only able to fit much sharper turnouts. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

I used a long time ago (before I laid the first piece of track RR track V4 (yeez there wasn't a new version in ages). And one can like it for its simplicity. I was not very impressed with its 3D rendering, and tried a track software based on CAD technology, and after I couldn't lay a single track without making a PHD in that software I ambondoned it altogether. But would I build an indoor layout I would reinstall RR Track for its simplicity.

Outdoors is another ball game. I try to work with the landscape in place when putting my track in, so I rather eye ball it there and work with the flextrack. Outdoors is more forgiving and RR Track doesn't handle flextrack very well.

But overall for indoors it is a good value for its price.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

A new one to me is AnyRail: http://www.anyrail.com/index_en.html 

You can download a copy for free and give it a try.


----------

